

Show HN: Zero – a mathematical puzzle game - bryanbibat
http://zero.karaniwan.org/

======
nicolewhite
I like the colors; I found after a few seconds I was just looking at the
colors and not the numbers. The 6 and 4 are a bit too similar in color,
though.

------
thejfraser
slightly addictive, but I found myself thinking the sum is the amount needed
to get to 0, rather than the amount currently on. e.g. when it says 6, i look
to get 6 rather than 4

